# Need advice for shell dweller's tank



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, I some small tetras and guppies in a 29 gallon tank, and I've been meaning to move them into my three new ten gallon tanks which are now cycling.

I was wondering what to do with the empty 29 gallon. I want to do something completely different.

After reading quite a bit, and rejecting many possibilities, I think I've decided on the fish I want. I want to set up a colony of Neolamprologus Multifasciatus- shell dwellers.

I have been googling these fish online for the past 3 hours, but I still have some questions.

1. So I know I need to change over to sand in my main tank. I assume that if I go into the lfs and ask for sand they can give me the right kind? and how deep should the sand be? (I can put the gravel from the big tank into the smaller tanks- I bet that will help the cycles in there go even faster, right?)

2. Do I need to recycle the 29 gallon when I change to sand?

3. I don't know anything about cichilds at all. I'm assuming I need to keep track of hardness and pH which I never did before. How do I adjust the pH of my tank and keep it steady with water changes, and do I need to buffer?

4. Exactly how many shells do I need per fish?

5. How many should I start with? I want to leave plenty of room in case (as I hope) they start to breed. I'm thinking maybe starting with five or six? Or would you recommend more or less than that?

6. When/if they do have fry, is culturing brine shrimp an absolute neccessity or can I get away with special powdered food or frozen bbs?

7. Is there anything else I need to know?

I'm planning on ordering shells online from a cichlid breeding site, so I know they will be suitable.

Also, if anyone has experience with these fish, or any idea why this might not work, let me know- oh yeah, for filtration on the 29 gal I have a Aqua Clear 50. Is that ok?

Thanks!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

First, with shellies I like to use the "long" tanks. They have more surface area as opposed to height. With a standard 29, you may find that you get board with all the unused upper water area. If you do, be very careful adding any fish at all. Specially if you want to raise fry. 

1. Coral sand would be your best bet, it will help buffer and stabilize a higher gH & pH

2. Use the current gravel of your tank to cycle the new 10's as well as the 29. But it (unwashed) into bags and add to your filters, or at least hang or place it in the filter flow.

3. lake Tanganyika has the highest gH & pH of the rift lakes. Yes you will need to monitor it. But adding coral sand. Tufa rock, limestone, holy rock etc. Will help immensely. You will hear people say that they need "Rift lake Salts" they are not salts as in sodium, they are minerals. I don't recommend using pH up or pH down. all that does is cause major swings that stress the fish, and do not keep it stable. 

4. I would start with 2-3 per fish, let them pick the one that perfect. Just an FYI, the females will attempt to bury the shells of other females, so you will want to divide territories. I use rock walls. 

5. if they are sexable, Id get 3 pairs. If not, I'd start with 6-8 and hope for pairs. 

6. You can use frozen/thawed baby Brine, but try to get the ones that are fortified with spirulina. As rift lake cichlids also need greens. 

Shut down the filtration at feeding time, and use a turkey baster to get the food right down to the fry. 

Good luck & have fun, Shellies are amazing little creatures


----------



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, thats some great advice. I'll keep you all posted on how it goes!


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

These are my favorites! Easy to keep, once you get a colony going they will breed well, and don't tend to hurt the older fry - although as males mature there will be some aggression - if you see anyone crowded into a corner, I'd pull it and put it in another tank.


----------

